

Apple Plans Web Radio Challenge to Pandora - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/07/technology/apple-plans-to-challenge-pandora-in-web-radio.html?_r=2&hp

======
3am
This looks a lot like the behavior of a certain Redmond based company 15 years
ago.

